# 510 BF Connectors



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Looks like theres a new one available.http://www.modmaker.co.uk/MM510-Squonker-Connector

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Ohhh that looks infinitely better than the FD leak-o-matics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> Ohhh that looks infinitely better than the FD leak-o-matics!



Yep and the addition of the second solder tab on the pin should make the connection easy if you want to build regulated mods.


----------



## johan (17/2/17)

Don't know if these guys ship to SA, but here on the local forums the DIY guys are quite chuffed with: http://www.varitube.com/VT-510-V1-Connector--Self-adjusting-Center-Pin-_p_141.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (18/2/17)

johan said:


> Don't know if these guys ship to SA, but here on the local forums the DIY guys are quite chuffed with: http://www.varitube.com/VT-510-V1-Connector--Self-adjusting-Center-Pin-_p_141.html



I definitely won't touch FD BF 510's again now there are some decent alternatives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

